# Wc/wcx ct



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

SBGRC will be having a WC/WCX on Sunday September 7 at Nodbrook Wildlife Management Area in Simsbury. Premium can be found at Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club entries will close on August 23rd


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks!
Looks like there are lots of great events coming up soon.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

Entries will now be accepted until this Friday August 29.


----------

